# Planning Assistant - Adnoc Offshore



## Mr. Sophisticated (Oct 6, 2021)

Hello everyone,
I am going to start working with Adnoc Offshore as a planning assistant through a contractor company. I would like to know of previous experiences with contractor companies. In addition, any experiences working as a planning assistant and what are the positions one can climb up to. Thanks


----------

